# Forellen angeln in Südnorwegen



## Oli10 (11. Februar 2022)

Ein ziemlich perfekter Angeltag.

Man stelle sich vor, ein See, eingebettet in grandiose Landschaft, glasklares Wasser und die Forellen steigen. So viele Ringe auf dem Wasser, dass es schwerfällt sich zu entscheiden welchen man zuerst anwirft.
 Ansonsten Stille.
Ein Fischadler zieht seine Kreise und weit entfernt, am anderen Ufer, sieht man die Bugwelle eines Bibers.
Und immer noch diese Stille. Und die wird uns den ganzen Tag begleiten.
Außer den Geräuschen, die wir selber verursachen, ein leises Raunen der Bäume am Ufer wenn der Wind über sie streicht oder gelegentlich ein sattes Schmatzen wenn eine Forelle ein Insekt von der Oberfläche schlürft, Stille.
Wir saugen noch einige Augenblicke die Stimmung in uns auf, dann machen wir die Kajaks bereit und setzen sie ins Wasser. Wir nehmen nur das Nötigste mit. Rute, Kescher, eine Box mit Ködern. Echolote sind auf diesem See nicht erlaubt. Um so besser, der ständige Blick auf den Bildschirm nimmt irgendwie etwas vom Erleben der Natur. Getränke, Verpflegung, Sonnencreme und Sicherheitsausrüstung dürfen auch nicht fehlen.
Dann sind wir bereit, die Paddel tauchen leise plätschernd ein und wir setzen uns in Bewegung, gleiten langsam auf ein Seerosenfeld zu. Hier ist das Wasser flach und etwas wärmer als im Rest des Sees, hier tummeln sich Insekten im Wasser und darüber, schillernde Libellen sirren über die Wasseroberfläche. Hier und da steigt ein Fisch zwischen den Seerosen.
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren die ultra leichte Angelei für mich entdeckt.
Und Spoons, was ja eigentlich nur leichte Blinker sind. Aber grade hier, zwischen den Seerosen, spielen die kleinen Metalllöffel ihre Stärken aus. Mit dem Kajak können wir uns an den Rand der Pflanzen legen, müssen maximal 10 bis 15 Meter weit werfen, können den Köder in offenen Stellen zwischen Blättern platzieren und dann langsam zwischen den Stängeln hindurchführen. Hänger sind durch die Einzelhaken selten.
Mitunter kommt der Biss unmittelbar nach dem Auftreffen des Köders, manchmal erst kurz vor dem Kajak.
Die Forellen in diesem See sind keine Riesen, meist zwischen 250 und 400 Gramm. Dafür um so zahlreicher. Wunderschön gezeichnet und wild entschlossen sich nicht fangen zu lassen. An der leichten Rute ein riesen Spaß.
Aber heute wollen wir nicht viele sondern große Forellen fangen. Und die gibt es im Nachbarsee.
Der ist über den Wasserweg zu erreichen. Eine Art Kanal windet sich über ca. 300 Meter durch eine traumhafte, sanfte Landschaft. Im Kanal herrscht eine leichte Strömung, das Kajak gleitet über langsam wogende Wasserpflanzen hinweg. Hinter jeder Biegung wartet ein neues Becken, ein kleiner Pool. Wir schieben das Heck des Kajaks vorsichtig zwischen die Schilfhalme am Ufer und können so entspannt ein paar Würfe machen. Hier tummeln sich ein paar Barsche und kleine Forellen. Nicht das was wir möchten aber Freude macht es auch.
Hinter der nächsten Biegung weitet sich der Kanal und wir paddeln auf den großen See. Der ist so groß, dass der Mut uns fast verlassen mag. Wie sollen wir hier den Fisch finden?
Auch hier suchen wir uns flache Bereiche mit Wasserpflanzen. Zwischen den Pflanzen stehen kleine Barsche und an den Kanten davor gehen die großen Forellen auf die Jagd.
Hier kann die Rute etwas gröber sein, die Köder etwas schwerer. Wir müssen mehr Wasserfläche absuchen, die Tiefe variieren, Strecke machen. Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler aber auch Fliegen, am langen Vorfach hinter einem Akryl Tropfen angeboten fangen.
Da wir ein paar Fische mitnehmen möchten ist eine kleine Kühlbox mit an Bord. Am Abend zuvor habe ich zwei Kunststoffflaschen mit Wasser gefüllt und eingefroren. Die halten den Fisch frisch und zur Not kann man das Wasser ja auch noch trinken wenn es wieder aufgetaut ist.
Wir bringen uns in Position, so dass der Wind uns langsam parallel zum Ufer, zu den Seerosen und den Kanten unter Wasser treiben lässt.
Ein Spoon von 5g ist montiert. Silbrig auf der Rückseite und auf der Vorderseite kupferfarben mit roten und schwarzen Aktzenten. Der entwickelt schon bei leichtem Zug ein fantastisches Spiel und taumelt unrhythmisch hin und her. Zuerst ein stürmischer Anfasser, ein Ruck in der Rute der einem ein zufriedenes Grinsen ins Gesicht meißelt. Der hing leider nicht, aber kurz den Köder sacken lassen, noch mal ankurbeln und wieder den Köder taumeln lassen, Zack, da sitzt der Fisch. Eine schöne Forelle von gut über 500g.
Die darf wieder schwimmen. Jetzt wissen wir wo und wie wir fischen müssen.
Es kommen in den nächsten zwei Stunden noch ein paar schöne Fische dazu, die meisten dürfen wieder schwimmen.
Die Stunden vergehen, die Sonne zieht am blauen Himmel ihre Bahn und bevor wir den Rückweg antreten mache ich noch einige halbherzig letzte Würfe. An irgendwas fummel ich rum, vielleicht am Telefon um noch ein Bild zu machen. Der kleine 3g Spoon in schwarz, mit neonorangenen Streifen sackt einfach durch. Und auf einmal, wie aus dem Nichts ist die Rute krumm. Und ich hoffe dass sie nicht gleich wieder gerade wird. Der Fisch macht Druck, die Rolle singt und nur langsam bekomme ich ihn näher ans Kajak. Die leichte Rute verbeugt sich immer wieder vor dem Fisch. Endlich kommt er an die Oberfläche und ich kann ihn über den Kescher ziehen. Die Forelle ist nah am Kilo, schön gezeichnet, der Spoon hängt ganz knapp vorne im Maul. Der schöne Fisch darf auch wieder schwimmen.
Eigentlich schon der perfekte Abschluss für den Angeltag, aber ein kleines Highlight gibt es auf dem Rückweg noch. Als wir schweigend durch den Kanal zurück paddeln, sehen wir wie aus dem Nichts einen kleinen Rehbock direkt am Ufer stehen. Der weiß wohl nicht so recht für was er uns halten soll. Bleibt stehen und schaut uns neugierig an. Nach ein, zwei Minuten stakt er dann ruhig durch die niedrigen Büsche davon.
An diese Tage denke ich jetzt im Winter gerne und freue mich schon darauf, dass das Eis auf den Seen wieder schmilzt, die Wassertemperatur steigt und die Fische wieder aktiv werden.
So lange mach ich den Kamin an, binde Fliegen, sortiere meine Köder Boxen und träume vom Frühling.
Ich wünsche euch schöne Träume vom ziemlich perfekten Angeltag.
Oli.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Februar 2022)

Toller Beitrag!


----------



## DUSpinner (11. Februar 2022)

Da bekommt man Lust auf die kommende Angelsaison. Toller Schreibstil, könntest damit Geld verdienen...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. Februar 2022)

Super Bericht und sehr schöne Fotos, toll


----------



## Mefourlauber (11. Februar 2022)

Bella Donna! Sehr schön und fast schon „sanft“ geschrieben. Gerne mehr, toller Einstand und „Welcome“.


----------



## Seele (11. Februar 2022)

Mega Bericht. Fettes Petri, ich glaube du solltest ein Buch mit Kurzgeschichten schreiben. 
Irgendwann werde ich den norwegischen Trutten auch mal noch ein paar Forellenzöpfe vors Maul werfen, irgendwann. Leider ist der Drang nach den Meer immer größer wenn ich dort oben bin.


----------



## Oli10 (12. Februar 2022)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die positiven Kommentare. Das freut mich sehr. 

Ich möchte hier noch mal die Rahmenbedingungen für die Fischerei auf Forellen in Norwegen beleuchten.
Vielleicht kann das ja den ein oder anderen in Zukunft davon überzeugen ein oder zwei Tage vom Urlaub für die Süßwasser Angelei zu opfern.
Wenn Norweger im Süßwasser fischen, dann geht es zu 90% auf Forellen oder Saiblinge.
In den unzähligen Seen und Bächen in Norwegen kommen häufig auch nur die beiden Arten vor. 
Je nach Lage ist noch Barsch, Felchen und Aal vertreten. Im Südosten dann noch der unbeliebte Hecht und auch Weissfische wie Rapfen, Döbel, Elritze und sogar Karpfen.
Die Forelle ist aber ganz klar Zielfisch Nr. 1.
Und das hat gute Gründe. 
In vielen Gewässern wurde in den 80er Jahren ein großer Aufwand betrieben um durch Kalken den PH Wert des Wassers wieder auszubalancieren. 
Danach wurden Fische wieder besetzt oder siedelten sich von selbst wieder an und die Entwicklung der Bestände verlief ganz unterschiedlich.
Abhängig vom Vorhandensein von Prädatoren, dem Befischungsdruck und natürlich dem Eintrag von Nährstoffen. In vielen Seen sind die Bestände zu groß und die Fische verbutten. Die Grundeigentümer sind dankbar für jeden Fisch der entnommen wird.
Viele Gewässer werden aber auch mehr oder minder bewirtschaftet, die Grundeigentümer verpflichten sich zum Beispiel jedes Jahr eine bestimmte Menge an Fischen zu entnehmen.
Und das zeigt auch Resultate. Die Durchschnittsgröße der Individuen steigt deutlich merkbar an.
Norweger können sehr freigiebige und großzügige Menschen sein, bei dem Forellengewässer der Wahl hört diese Freigiebigkeit jedoch auf. Das Wissen um das heimliche Wasser wird gehütet wie ein Familienschatz. Hier ist im Vorteil wer die Zeit hat eigene Erfahrungen zu machen oder wer dann doch mal einen Tipp bekommt.
In den meisten Gewässern kann man Portionsforellen von bis zu 500g erwarten, die Ausnahmefische von bis zu 8 kg oder mehr sind aber selten und das Wissen um deren Standorte wird gehütet.
Aber auch wenn man keinen der Riesen ans Band bekommt kann man fantastische Angeltage erleben.
Und das für einen schmalen Taler, für eine nahezu lächerlich geringe Summe die geplagten und gebeutelten Salmonidenfischern aus Mitteleuropa die Tränen in die Augen treiben dürfte.
Zum Beispiel kann man für 300 NOK eine Jahreskarte für 95% der Gewässer in der Kommune Birkenes in Agder erwerben. Mit teilweise sehr guten Beständen und keinerlei Einschränkungen bei der Entnahme. Anderswo ist die Fischerei teilweise frei weil es den Grundeigentümern zu aufwändig ist die Gebühr zu erheben und viele auch sehr dankbar sind wenn Fisch entnommen wird.
Die meisten Norweger denken praktisch. Das zeigt sich auch in der Auswahl des Gerätes und der Methoden. 
Beliebt und wohl auch am meisten verbreitet und benutzt sind Spinnruten zwischen 2,10m und 2,70m und 10-20g Wurfgewicht. 
Dazu eine Auswahl an kleinen Blinkern, Spinnern und Wobblern. An der Spinnrute wird aber auch gerne Fliege mit der Wasserkugel oder einem Spirolino  gefischt. 
Äußerst beliebt und effektiv ist auch das Fischen mit Wurm hinter einer Wasserkugel oder Pose. 
Fliegenfischer sieht man seltener. 
Je nach Gewässer und zu erwartenden Fische benutze ich gerne handliche UL-Ruten. 
Wer möchte, kann sich ins Abenteuer stürzen und sich mit Zelt und Schlafsack, womöglich auch mit einem Packraft, auf den Weg zu abgelegenen Gewässern machen und sein Glück versuchen. Wir haben ein Lieblingsgewässer, eine Stunde Fußweg von der nächsten Straße. Es gibt kaum einen Platz um besser zu entspannen und die Natur zu genießen.
Sollte jetzt jemand Lust bekommen haben, ich stehe gerne mit Rat zur Verfügung und evtl. auch mal mit praktischen Tipps vor Ort.
Grüße aus dem schönen Agder.


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. Februar 2022)

Hallo Oli,
hast die Beiträge wirklich schön geschrieben und ansprechende Bilder beigefügt.
Danke dafür und weiter so !
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. Februar 2022)




----------



## Oli10 (3. Mai 2022)

Begervannet. 
Am Wochenende war es soweit, Saisonauftakt. 
Dafür hatte ich mir ein neues Gewässer ausgesucht, das Begervannet,
15 km nördlich von Birkeland gelegen. Von dem See hatte ich ältere Berichte gefunden, die den guten Bestand an Forellen beschreiben. Die Bestände ändern sich mit der Zeit. Einen Versuch ist aber immer Wert. Ich war im Spätherbst schon mal am Wasser, da war keine Aktivität, keine steigenden Fische. 

Kajak gepackt, ausgerüstet und ins Wasser gebracht, Deeper dran und es kann losgehen. 
Das Wetter war super, kaum Wind, Sonnenschein und frühlingshafte Temperaturen. 
















Den halben See habe ich schon abgepaddelt, kein Kontakt, kein Anfasser. Dann komme ich in den Bereich des Zuflusses, der wird abgeworfen, auch nichts. Bei einer Passage, bei der ich mit zwei Ruten schleppe, dann endlich ein Biss. 
Ich kann die Forelle landen. Kein Riese, 35cm und mit 340g auch schlank aber eine gute Größe für die Pfanne. Die kommt mit. 






Die Forelle hat auf einen kleinen Swimmbait im Forellendekor gebissen. 






Trotz tadellosem Einsatz wollten keine weiteren Fische beißen. Ich hatte mir schon mehr Fisch gewünscht, aber die grandiose Natur entschädigt das alles. 
Das Begervannet ist nicht sonderlich groß, in gut zwei Stunden kann man einmal rumpaddeln. Es gibt viele Inseln, Buchten und Seerosenfelder zu entdecken. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall noch einen Versuch wagen. 

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Agder, Oli.


----------



## Oli10 (14. Mai 2022)

Am Donnerstag hatte ich die Möglichkeit mit einem Member aus "Das 1. Kayak Angelforum" einen Nachmittag rauszufahren und zu fischen.
Andreas macht hier in Lillesand 10 Tage Urlaub und ist mit seinem Kayak angereist um auf den Seen auf Forellen und im Fjord auf Pollack, Dorsch und Meerforelle zu fischen.
Trotz wechselhaftem Wetter mit Regen, Sonnenschein und Wind war es ein super Tag.
Ich konnte Andreas Hobie Lynx probefahren. Bin beeindruckt.
Auf der Rückfahrt haben wir im Kanal noch einen Biber 10 Meter vor den Booten gesehen.
Und Fische hat Andreas auch gefangen. 
Am Sonntag geht es dann gemeinsam auf den Fjord auf Pollack Dorsch und Meerforelle.
Grüße aus dem sonnigen Agder, Oli.


----------



## Oli10 (21. Juni 2022)

Alles für den Hund und Besuch aus Hamburg. 

Nun schaue ich schon seit einiger Zeit nach einer Möglichkeit den Hund mit auf Touren zu nehmen. 
Dabei bin ich unter anderem auf das Native Ultimate FX15 Kayak gestoßen. 
Auf der hiesigen Internet Verkaufsplattform wurde nun eines angeboten. Guter Preis, leider etwas weiter weg. Aber egal, Roadtrip von Birkeland nach Karmøy und zurück. 
Dann musste ich erstmal arbeiten oder das Wetter war schlecht. 
















Am Montag kam dann Besuch aus Hamburg und endlich war die Möglichkeit da den Vierbeiner bei einer gemeinsamen Tour an das Kayak fahren heranzuführen. Er ist Bootsfahren gewohnt und hat auch vor Jahren eine Paddeltour mitgemacht. 




Die Tour wurde mit einer Outdoor Übernachtung auf einer Insel mit Sandstrand  kombiniert. 

















Marian hat während seines Besuches das UL-Angeln probiert, eigentlich kommt er vom Fliegenfischen, darum hat die Möglichkeit Fliegen am langen Vorfach hinter einem Akryl Tropfen zu fischen einen besonderen Reiz. 








War wieder eine schöne Woche, ein paar schöne Fische hatten wir auch am Band. 
Grüße aus dem schönen Agder, Oli.


----------



## smithie (23. Juni 2022)

Oh man, was für tolle Bilder und Eindrücke - da bekommt man sofort Fernweh.

Vielen Dank für's Teilen, das hilft echt durch den Büro Tag!!!!


----------

